# No such thing as a small mistake in Engineering.................



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2013)

A picture is worth 10,000 words.

This is the original "Chinese proverb" from the streetcar advertisement.

The quotation has wrongly been translated as: A Picture Is Worth One Thousand Words.

In fact, the literal translation is: A Picture's Meaning Can Express Ten Thousand Words.


----------



## cda (Feb 19, 2013)

HAYYYYYYYYYYY,         be nice it is Engineer's week!!!!!!

take an engineer to lunch


----------



## ICE (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm surprised that the engineers didn't get their week down to four days.


----------



## mn joe (Feb 19, 2013)

Cute picture, but I question if it is real and untouched.  What is the source?


----------



## Mark K (Feb 19, 2013)

The picture cant be real.  The Contractors would have had too much fun pointing out the engineers mistake earlier.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd take an engineer to lunch if he'd stop that train!  

pc1


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> The picture cant be real.  The Contractors would have had too much fun pointing out the engineers mistake earlier.


That photo and many others have been around to twenty plus years


----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2013)

But they are still fun to see!

Fun factoid, watched a documentary on the St. Louis Gateway Arch a few years back. If memory serves correctly, when it came time to drop the last segment in, they had to wet down the side facing the sun, due to the expansion/contraction effects of the sun on the metal, causing the two towers to not align perfectly.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## fatboy (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd almost believe that one BB...........


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 21, 2013)

Reminds me of an old cartoon in Mad magazine, Driving the Golden Spike, where the tracks are offset.


----------



## Frank (Feb 26, 2013)

minnesota bridge collapse - Bing Images

Nothing helps your image like a school bus sitting on the collapsed bridge because the truss plates were speced too thin


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2013)

Keyser ladder truck falls through bridge enroute to arson fire - News - Mineral Daily News-Tribune - Keyser, WV


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 28, 2013)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Reminds me of an old cartoon in Mad magazine, Driving the Golden Spike, where the tracks are offset.


Paul, I believe that we may be showing our age


----------



## mark handler (Feb 28, 2013)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Reminds me of an old cartoon in Mad magazine, Driving the Golden Spike, where the tracks are offset.


----------

